# Glue for copper.



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Just got an email from Ferguson where they asked me what do I think about this and if I'll use it in the future..... I wouldn't use it but I'm curious what do you guys think.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

They've been selling that stuff at Home Depot for years actually. It's usually found in the "you don't need no plumber anymore" isle with all the sharkbites and cheapo trac pipe.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Gargalaxy said:


> Just got an email from Ferguson where they asked me what do I think about this and if I'll use it in the future..... I wouldn't use it but *I'm curious what do you guys think*.














...:thumbdown:....


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Heard you Tommy but I like the idea. Do you know how many hackers going to use it? I can wait for the first service call :laughing:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I wonder how it will react when a HO uses it, then needs work done by a plumber that has to solder near it without being told it was used.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i dont solder pvc and i dont glue copper. its the other way around:laughing:


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

chonkie said:


> I wonder how it will react when a HO uses it, then needs work done by a plumber that has to solder near it without being told it was used.


But but! You can always rely on the H/O to tell you they tried sunthin first. Like when the H/O tells me they used draino in the line, you know...they alway tell you that stuff:laughing:


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

The funny thing is that on the first pic on top this is what they said:
......
I’m looking for your feedback – I’ve heard a few requests for a copper product like the ones below (one is a repair patch and the other is a copper bonding agent – kind of like gluing copper). We HAVE SEVERAL PLUMBERS ALREADY USING these and BUYING them elsewhere. We are already setup with the vendor so it would be a fairly easy add.

Let me know your thoughts – thanks,


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Sounds like a fishing expedition by a salesperson with no awareness of of the trade he serves.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Now Ferguson caters to handy hackers??


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

I have used the just for Copper glue in the past, a Company i worked for doing new construction 4 story building, we had a green foreman running the site it was a slow build he did a lot of the work on the site, roughed in every tub, but didn't solder in the copper extension for the tub spout, just left the 90° in the wall. During finishing we found this and was too late to solder them all, My boss the Head of the service dept, and the main construction foreman decided to use the glue, rather then try to solder or pro-press behind the tile.

It does work rather nicely, but not something i want to carry on my service truck.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Gargalaxy said:


> Just got an email from Ferguson where they asked me what do I think about this and if I'll use it in the future..... I wouldn't use it but I'm curious what do you guys think.


You Can laugh all you want to but if you follow the instructions on it it will work great,and it works really good on chrome p-traps that have to be soldered close to the wall,and I have seen it used on a 3inch copper waterline with 100lbs pressure on and that was 8yrs ago and it is still goin strong,while it is not legal to use in ky,we use it on repairs and such,but you have to do it per manufacturer instructions


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

sparky said:


> You Can laugh all you want to but if you follow the instructions on it it will work great,and it works really good on chrome p-traps that have to be soldered close to the wall,and I have seen it used on a 3inch copper waterline with 100lbs pressure on and that was 8yrs ago and it is still goin strong,while it is not legal to use in ky,we use it on repairs and such,but you have to do it per manufacturer instructions


I've used just to try it out. I was not impressed.

It's going to be fun for the next guy who goes to any buildings with copper pipe that was glued and puts a torch to it.

"I don't know why that joint is leaking. I never touched it"

"Well it wasn't leaking until you got here so you're gonna fix it!"


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> Now Ferguson caters to handy hackers??


I think they all cater to the almighty dollar.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I had some CopperBond Epoxy save my azz once...
Haven't had a need for it since....:whistling2:

I picked up a "One Last Call Before You Go Home" at 4pm on a Saturday....
Turns out to be a kitchen sink cold line broken by a handyhack trying to install a faucet on the 3rd floor of a 3 family home...

The pipe had broken back under the floor and was a tender mix of galvanized, brass, and copper... 

After breaking a few more very tender connections, I've finally got a connection point that is the last possible connection point before turning towards the basement and a whole house repipe....

It's 8:30 PM... I've got a fishing tournament in the morning that I'm not going to miss, the club championship is on the line and there are 3 other contenders within a pound of me... :whistling2::no:

The Old Brass Tee that I'm connecting my new copper to is leaking between the Old Brass Tee and the copper male adapter....

I've done all of the playing around I could do with the Extra Thick Teflon Tape and Megalock without luck and it's crunch time....

I make a quick run to the big blue box store and grabbed the CopperBond Epoxy, I came back cleaned up the threads, gooped both the male and female threads like it was pipe dope then put it together and waited for the epoxy to cure...

I gave it an extra 15 minutes over the recommended 15 minutes and turned the water on...:thumbup:

No more leak I'm Outta There!


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Redwood said:


> I had some CopperBond Epoxy save my azz once...
> Haven't had a need for it since....:whistling2:
> 
> I picked up a "One Last Call Before You Go Home" at 4pm on a Saturday....
> ...


that what im talkin about!!!!!!it has its place just like everything,but we dont use it everyday.:thumbup:


----------

